# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Koi food VSK compare sm LC

## imm4nuel

Malem suhu2 salam kenal semua.
Saya mau nanya soal pakan Koi food VSK compare sama LC yg sm2 buat growth bagus mana ya dan apakah gampang buat air jd keruh?

Sy ksh makan 5x sehari. Kamis puasa

Skrng lg coba konishi yg dr china infonya dan LC all in one  kynya cepet bikin air keruh bener gk ya

Mohon di sharing pengalamannya terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## imm4nuel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mendho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

